# Hawker Typhoon to be loaned to Canada



## Angels one-five (Feb 21, 2014)

The RAF Museum is loaning it's Hawker Typhoon to the Canadian Air and Space Museum, Ottawa. It will be there in time for the D-Day anniversary this year; a fitting tribute to the many Canadians who landed and flew on D-Day in particular and through the War in general. I hope it is enjoyed by Canadian veterans and enthusiasts. Just make sure you send it back - we know where you live

World?s last Hawker Typhoon warplane coming to Ottawa

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 21, 2014)

Strange. It was moved from Hendon to Cosford in October last year, and according to the RAF Museum, and their member's magazine and e-mail Newsletters, it's going on display, at Cosford, in the 'War Planes' hangar.
I'm not doubting the article, but it seems odd to move the aircraft, _and_ announce it'll be displayed at Cosford, with no mention of it leaving the country, something which, I would have thought, would not be planned and implemented over night.
Here's how it looked when I saw it in October, and I was hoping to see it again, fully assembled, at the 'Open Cockpit Night' in May.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 21, 2014)

Traded for the Biebs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 21, 2014)

Like **** it is !!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 21, 2014)

Actually, the US have him now since they lost the hockey game today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 22, 2014)

Looks like I might have to go to Ottawa this summer. I have never seen a Typhoon before ( obviously ) and I sure do not want to miss out on seeing this one.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 22, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> Traded for the Biebs.



an excellent trade...


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 22, 2014)

If we got a roll of duct tape instead, it still would have been a good trade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 22, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> Actually, the US have him now since they lost the hockey game today.



This is the first time the US will ever invade Canada to give something back.


----------



## Angels one-five (Feb 24, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> Traded for the Biebs.



Looks like someone negotiated a far better deal:

RAF BBMF To Host Canadian Warplane Heritage Museum Lancaster During Visit To England

Two Lancs in the air at the same time..... 8)


----------



## Airframes (Feb 24, 2014)

At last!
Great news, as it's been talked about for some time. 
I need to find out which air shows they'll be at, although I'll be away in August. Hopefully, the Canadian Lanc will still be here for the early September DX show.
It's going to be a sight, and sound, not to be missed!


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 25, 2014)

Drooling.....


----------



## Totalize (Mar 1, 2014)

This is great news.

I might have to make a trip up to the Capital to check it out.

A nice gesture from the Motherland. Enjoy our Lanc too. I was out in the yard one day and saw it fly over on its way to Hamilton. Beautiful Aircraft.


----------

